# faulting module kernel32.dll - Event ID 1000 - Source: Application Error



## rrancan (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, I'm trying to run an application in Win 2003 Server SP2, but it simply won't start. I'm getting the folloing in Event Viewer:

Faulting application <MyApp>.exe, version 1.2.1.1, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 5.2.3790.4480, fault address 0x0000bef7.

Aditional Info is:
Type: Error
Source: Application Error
Category: 100
Event ID: 1000

Ps: I'm running a proprietary app.

I did a lot of research, but nothing come to resolve so far.

Does anyone have seen this before and know how to resolve?

Thx a lot!


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

What happened is that a failure occured in the kernel32.dll while running your program. This usually means that the program did something wrong.

What OS was the application designed for? If it was an older OS it may run in compatibility mode. Contact the supplier of the program if possible.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What application are you trying to run?


----------



## rrancan (Aug 27, 2010)

The application was developed by my company for Win2000.

I'm trying to run it on Win2003.

I already tried the compatibity mode, without success.

Any suggestions!?

Thx a lot


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

If the developers of the application are not available you could install VirtualPC or VirtualBox and run a copy of Windows 2000 on a virtual machine. You would need a legal copy of Windows 2000.


----------

